# Any Kuk Sul Won on the board?



## shesulsa (Feb 7, 2006)

Curious if we have any KSW practitioners reading/posting?


----------



## Ken Ethridge (Feb 20, 2006)

Yep.  Sorry for my "lurking".  I am new to this web site and so I usually find myself perusing the vast posts rather than doing any posting of my own.

Take care!


----------



## Dbn paul 35 (Nov 6, 2006)

ann youngaesseo I am currently a 6 stripe dahn bo nym in kuk sool studying in Lancashire U.K ,and am very new too martial talk.


----------



## Vastarakanuten (Nov 9, 2006)

Yes. Yes there are.


----------



## tiger2000 (May 6, 2008)

yes, i am a third dan spending a lot of time doing research at the moment but willing to help with any questions about kuk sool won that i can answer


----------



## Twin Fist (May 6, 2008)

where do your dan ranks get those COOL outfits?

Seriously, i LOVE those outfits


----------



## tiger2000 (May 7, 2008)

1st to 3rd dan silver trim
4th dan silver/red trim
5th dan (master level) red trim


----------



## Twin Fist (May 7, 2008)

yeah those.

Those are like, seriously cool.


----------



## kuksoolsteve (Aug 12, 2008)

we only get them when we promote to black belt, they are called generals uniforms and are modelled on ancient korean uniforms as generals were usually also high ranking martial artists. we usually only wear them for demonstrations, conducting testings or recieving promotions.


----------

